# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for March 2011

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Eat a piece of dream fruit

Advanced Task - Create a dream fruit tree on the dark side of the moon

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry I didn't get this out 5 days ago, been swamped.

----------


## nqwDE

Serial Dream RPG....

----------


## Kona

hey so we gotta post the TOTM in our DJ right?

----------


## PercyLucid

Forgot about this!  Tonight before bed I will remove all wings and such, plus dreaming these boring tasks...  ::lol::

----------


## Snowboy

Dream fruit. A piece of cake! See what I did there?

Also, Percy, you have a typo in your sig. It should be "Come and take a look at our Wiki" instead of "Come and take a look to our Wiki". Just saying.

----------


## PercyLucid

Fixed.

Thanks!

----------


## whiteink

I'm still newish to this forum, but I think I completed the basic task:





> Blue = Relevant to the task
> 
> Here is my lucid from last night. It was a DILD and my first real attempt at a TotM, even if it was only the basic task.
> 
> I can't remember exactly how this dream began but at one point I was involved in some sort of car race. I remember travelling around the track. I was in a car in the back of a semi-trailer that was reversing at speed around the race track. When we came to the straight I knew I had to drive the car out of the track and jump it through some hoops. This all seemed to make perfect sense at the time.
> 
> As I jumped through the first hoop I dived out of the car and slam-dunked a basketball through the hoop. This may have continued for the next few jumps, but I can't remember.
> 
> Eventually I remember holding onto a big blue rock climbing wall. Basketballs were hanging off hooks in a line directly above each other all the way up the wall. I was about 7m up the wall. It was around this time that I randomly became lucid! I grabbed a basketball and looked up the wall at a hole I had to dunk it into. I realised it would be hard to jump, so instead I should just fly. I flew up and dunked the ball, but it didn't really fit down the hole. I was impressed that I could fly so I flew off the wall and around the area I was in for a little bit.
> ...

----------


## Hyu

I have completed my first basic task of the month, although in the dream for some reason I thought it was the advanced one:

Concert on Teraluna - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource





> ... We're sitting at the table in front of Yuya's place.
> For some reason the music is still playing.
> We're talking about waking life. I complain that I'm stressed lately and that I want to visit her more often...
> 
> ... For some odd reason I think of 'dream fruits', there was something about them, but what was it?
> Yuya takes one of those blue lemons from a basket on the table and hands it to me.
> Then I remember, it was the advanced task of the month on DV! (It's the basic one actually, I confused it)
> I can't believe I remembered it, I only read about it once.
> I take a big bite out of excitement. It's very sour, I regret taking such a big bite.
> ...



It's quite odd. I tried to remember the February one a lot, because wormholes / portals are quite common in my dreams, so I figured it would be easy to complete the advanced task.
I never remembered though.
For some reason I remembered this one quite easily.

----------


## LikesToTrip

This is my first month to try the TOTM! I planned on doing both the basic and the advanced in the same night, but my dreams were collapsing in 1-5minutes each so that wasn't going to happen. I barely even managed to get the basic done. I assume since this was during my 11th hour of sleep my body was trying to tell me it was time to wake up. Here's the part from my DJ that relates to the task.




> I DEILDed again and found my self standing in front of the back door, but the door was open and a girl I used to go to school with was walking inside. I thought it was weird that a girl was able to open a spider infested door when I wasn't, but ignored it and followed her inside. My Dad was there and he noticed I was going straight for the fridge. He started listing off all the different things he had for me to eat, but I told him all I wanted was a piece of fruit. He explained that they were kind of old and after I pulled one out for my self, he pulled out a couple and started cutting of brown spots to give one to the girl that was with me. I looked at the fruit and it looked like a deformed pear/apple combination. I took a bite and chewed it, it tasted like a combination between a pear and apple which I expected. My Dad started explaining that he needed to leave and as he was droning on and on that I should watch after the house while he was gone the dream collapsed again!
> I DEILDed and found myself back in the kitchen where I left off. I picked up the fruit that was wrapped in paper towel to soak up any juice that leaked out. I continued eating the fruit and the paper towel together, I was too lazy to move the paper out of the way, and it was an interesting texture.

----------


## StonedApe

What kinds of fruit are people planning on eating? I'm gonna try to make something up but if I can't I'm gonna eat these.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

Is that lychee? I've had lychee before from a can. They are delicious.

I plan on eating a banana. I'm very new to lucid dreaming and I'm still figuring out how to gain control so I'm thinking of a banana because it is the fruit I eat the most so it might be easiest for me. If I were to make up a fruit I would want it to be the size and shape of a mango but full of colors like blue, yellow, pink, purple, green. I would love it if it could have the taste and texture of a star fruit.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I'm gonna try to make something up



I'm going to try to invent a fruit too, assuming I get a decent lucid this month.  I'm really not expecting my lucid dreams to come back until spring break or summer vacation.

----------


## anderj101

I've been getting a lot better at flying recently, so I'll try flying to the moon to find my fruit!

----------


## Hukif

Ah, dream eating, how easy.

----------


## zebrah

I like the advanced task ninja  :smiley:

----------


## StonedApe

No, it's the fruit from a Kousa dogwood  tree.

----------


## MadMonkey

ya im guna eat a banana.  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Users from previous months *de-winged*

All tasks completed for March, winged!!!!

This is the first time in about 7 months I have no wings!!!  Well, they will be back to me within 1-2 nights!!!!!  I swear!!!  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

> Users from previous months *de-winged*
> 
> All tasks completed for March, winged!!!!
> 
> This is the first time in about 7 months I have no wings!!!  Well, they will be back to me within 1-2 nights!!!!!  I swear!!!



Sounds to me like someone is slacking  :tongue2:

----------


## LikesToTrip

Thanks Percy! ::D:  Now to figure out how t get to the moon. ::huh2::

----------


## PercyLucid

> Sounds to me like someone is slacking



Yes, I confess....  :tongue2:   I saw this on the 2nd, I think, and forgot about it like 5 seconds after closing the thread.  I did not remember how "ugly" do I look without wings.  They will be back soon  ::D: 

Btw... I need to change my signature... there is a fourth Mushroom Heartless, the Golden Trichoma, from KH re:coded... and it is a pretty one  :tongue2:   I hope I have my psd file...

----------


## juroara

Dark side of the moon? That's cruel wicked and evil!  :Pissed:  (I aint going back ever!)

----------


## Ndm

I'm supposing we have to eat the fruit at our own will while being lucid, but what if we eat fruit in a normal non-lucid dream?
Sorry my nub-ness but I'm new, confused, and amazed by the incredible forum and the great community.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I'm supposing we have to eat the fruit at our own will while being lucid, but what if we eat fruit in a normal non-lucid dream?



Sorry, but to get credit for the task you have to do it on your own will, in a lucid dream.  Non-lucid dreams don't count.

----------


## PercyLucid

Here youuuuuuuuuu goooooooo....  

05.03.2011Pink 3 feet squash bananas (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As promised yesterday... here is my ToTM... most boring task ever assigned!!!!
I MILDed focusing to start on the moon.  I was able to keep the moon in my head the last second before falling asleep.


I was at the moon and I was enjoying a beautiful path made out of grass.  I realized that it made no sense growing grass on the moon.  In addition, I was breathing.  

I remembered the ToTM and I wanted to do it quick so I could Astral Project.  I decided to fly in order to find the dark face of the moon.  I flew over a few iron buildings (probably Nomad's Danger Room) and then I got to the dark face of the moon.

I put my hand in my pocket, visualizing I would pull a seed for the dream fruit tree.  I pulled a weird seed from my pocket.  It felt like metal, but I decided to plant it, visualizing it would grow a dream fruit tree.  After a few seconds, a tree grew, it looked similar to this (without the Yoshies):







However, it was all pink and it only had bananas.  The Bananas were thicker than usual (like large squashes) and very long (about 3 feet long)  In addition, these bananas were all pink.  In fact, the entire tree was pink.

I realized I found that stupid dream fruit plant.  I remember I had to try one for the basic, so I did.  I pulled one of those huge pink bananas.  It was hard to pull, but I did.  I did not peel it, I just took a bite.  It tasted like Nesquick.  Inside the banana, I could see "Nesquick dust" but it was pink and yellow.  I ate the fruit and completed the basic task as well.

I decided to try to project from my dream, so I closed my eyes demaning to be in my astral body.

I fell in a non lucid dream where I was in a home that everything was pink.  I had a serving of carbonara pasta, but it was all pink, including the parmesan cheese.  I woke up.

----------


## robot that is lucid

I'm back, let's see if  I can do this. WHERE DOING THIS  MAN,

----------


## Requiem

I completed the basic task although very poorly.

I slip in and out of dreams all morning and become lucid when I realize a really attractice women I don't know is swimming in my pool.  I begin walking to my fridge to compelte the b-TotM but lose vision.  I remain still and the dream reforms.

I again start walking to the house and the fridge and out of the corner of my eye I see a small garden behind the pool sort of.  I find an apple growing on a vine and some carrots.  I take a bite of the apple and its not juicy or very good.  It is real dry.  I wake up.

----------


## Aristaeus

I managed to fulfill the Basic Task this morning, this time intentionally. Below, I have highlighted the lucid portion in blue.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry - March 8-9, 2011


Dream 1 (Type: DILD):
I walked down the brown-tiled hallway of one of my old schools, and as I did could not help but think, “I do not want to be here.” In that instant, holographic brown specks rained upward from the floor, and the end of the hallway blurred and began to glow into a yellowish-brown hue. Never altering my pace, I proceeded toward the light and soon found myself in an area I recognized to be part of a hospital I used to work in.
The place, as usual, was sharply clean. However, there was one major thing out of place: the wide, glass-walled corridor, which should have been elsewhere, was now connected to the compact, white-walled area in which I currently stood.
I looked to my right into a dormitory filled with patients. At the back of the small dormitory was a glass wall, outside of which stood a tropical tree. One patient, a small, dark-tanned, middle-aged male, looked back at me with gritted teeth that bore neither malice nor mildness. On his left hand was a curved stump where his ring finger and little finger should have been.
I turned away from the dormitory and proceeded down the glass-walled corridor, and once again the scenery changed; I now found myself in a strange, yet familiar town--it was then that I suddenly realized I was dreaming. In front of me, to the right-hand portion of the scenery, was a strip of various shops and restaurants that ran down and up the hills, as far as the eye could see. Alongside the strip of buildings ran a pebble road, which, farther ahead, began to morph into a tar road. The left portion of the scenery, bordered by a metal fence, bore an endless, sky-blue abyss. Between the edge and center of that abyss towered a hexagonal, jet-back skyscraper, on top of which stood a golden six-point star.
I was sorely tempted to fly to the top of that skyscraper, but for an unknown reason decided to tread down the pebble road. As I came near the bottom of the slope (at this point I was on the tar road) I remembered the Dream Views monthly tasks, and upon remembering looked to my right to see a small, rather parched-looking tree bearing strange fruits which strongly resembled Christmas tree ornaments. Most of them were either red or blue, though there was at least one yellow. I settled for a blue one, and with telekinetic force effortlessly willed it off its branch and into my hand. I felt like I was biting into a laminated eggplant, but after breaking the skin of the fruit found a very soft, runny interior, the taste of which I could only compare to that of diluted grape juice. Sadly, it was almost immediately after that I abruptly woke up.

----------


## Erii

completed the basic last night:
In my first lucid dream of the night (had 3) it started out and I was taking a shower, it was dark, and I was singing something, all of a sudden I was like "what am I singing? am I dreaming?" did a reality, became lucid. I got out of the shower, and had clothes on, my dad was like "what are you doing?" and I'm like "I realized I was dreaming" and ran to the front door (funny thing is I was at my moms last night) and I remembered the ToTM, so I said , when I open this door, there will be a dream fruit. I opened the door, and there were purple and red block candy things, but the purple ones were big and the red ones small, I couldn't taste the red ones but the purple one tasted bitter, sorta like if you eat a green banana? Anyways, I continued the dream but that was all regarding the ToTM. Except in my last ld last night I was about to do the advanced, but the dream ended.

----------


## ninja9578

awesome  :smiley:

----------


## cytotoxicT

failed attempt at the advanced task

it started non lucid with me helping out some asian engineers that were building mini tanks from pieces of real tanks in this park in my town. although i didnt know anything about engineering, i was allowed to hang out with them. i became semi-lucid and tried super jumping to reach this ledge. then i realized i could just fly and became fully lucid. so i remembered the task and flew up to the moon. it took like 30 seconds to get to the moon and another like 20 to fly around it to the dark side. on the light side, there were nice fine-dining restaurants. it looked like a sweet place. the dark side just looked like a bad neighborhood. it was full of back alleys, trash cans, and sketchy places. although the amount of light didnt change when i got there. i landed and met these 3 people. they are dressed in futuristic looking all white spandex things with a white skull cap. they were thugs and started giving me shit. then i woke up. 

apparently i should avoid the inner-city part of the moon at night...

----------


## riverboy

I thought I'd done both tasks but completely mis-recalled the advanced task! I did the basic one below. I'm so glad I've finally got good dream control!





> To the best of my knowledge the task was to eat a piece of dream fruit and pick a piece of dream fruit (I now know this to be from the dark side of the moon) so headed out to do both of these things. I visualised an apple a couple of times but it wouldn't appear, so instead tried a different tactic of turning away and visualising it behind me. To my surprise this worked really well and I bit into my new found apple with joy. It tasted quite fizzy but was by far the best apple I've ever had.

----------


## Matte87

I hadn't checked in on this for quite some time, and realised you did pick the task I suggested although some people got it wrong and just ate fruit. A _dreamfruit_, a fruit you let your mind create without *ANY* expectations at all. Smell/taste/see it and describe it all. I'll share what I experienced here, but this was a long time ago,* so it doesn't count*.

*EDIT* Just realised quite a few of you did exactly that, so my bad. 

"Now I remember! I'm supposed to try out Dreamfruit" I tell myself and I ask him for some. I expect him to reach from behind the counter and grab me the Dreamfruit I've been craving for so long. He does exactly that and hands me half of a grapefruit, filled with all kinds of different colours. I'm afraid I will lose the dream before I get to taste it and I take a big bite, peel and everything goes into my mouth, and an explosion of sour/sweet bitterness fills it. I start drooling right away as I recognise several flavours: Lime, lemon, grape and orange. The overwhelming taste sensation de-stabilizes the dream and I get one more bite (this time it's pure sweetness) before the dream fades into nothing"

----------


## Kona

I can haz TOTM?






> so the dream starts out at a soccer field where i have become lucid, there is a road in front of me with some houses behind it. So i kinda like do a really long jump/fly to the road and follow it. It end up leading me to a house where a bunch of girls are. I go inside and the view switches to a view from a window. So i walk up some stairs to the top floor where this one girl is, she was laying on a bed and i approached her. (all the girls looked like dolls) she got up and started talking to me when i remembered the TOTM I immediately back up to find a bowl of fruit right next to me. As fast as i could i took a miniature watermelon from it and took a bite, then i left the house and the view returned to 1st person

----------


## Amity

Excerpt from my DJ - 13th March, 2011.
The whole entry is here: Making Up For Lost Tasks! [TotM] - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource





> We  started running again and I imagined that when we turned a corner, we  would be on the moon. Instead, we appeared in a futuristic boat harbour,  where one boat was standing up on its rear and looked a lot like a  rocket...
> We climbed into the rocket-boat, which fired up and took off into space, eventually landing on the dark side of the moon.
> We got out, and I pulled a large seed from Percy's pocket that looked  like a life-seed from The Neverhood. I threw it on the ground and it  bounced a few times like in the game, before sprouting vines and fruit  in the shape of roses. I pulled one off and took a bite, and handed it  to Percy to try as well. It tasted like a cross between a strawberry and  a watermelon, and had big spiky seeds that you had to be careful not to  cut your tongue on.

----------


## PercyLucid

Congrats  ::D: 

Due to your and my schedule craziness we did not sync our dreams this time, it would have been cool  :tongue2:  Soon soon!

Winged!!

----------


## absent

I tried the basic TotM, here's the (relevant) part of the dream.

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



Some of my goals came to mind. At first, I wanted to summon someone (a DC, DG or SubC). Realizing that it was a bit too ambitious for a first LD in a while, I thought about the TotM. Wanting to give the basic one a try, I aproached a bakery. Shortly before the building there was a tree, it had some small green fruits and some beautiful white flowers.
_Thinking about it now, it seemed to be a pear tree._
I grabed one of the fruits and it was somehow stranger in my hand. It became bloated and had black dots all over it.
I took a bite on its lower part. On the inside, the fruit was all redish and distantly tasted like guava. It was good, so I took another bite on the opposite side. To my surprise, it was now greenish inside and tasted a bit soapy.

----------


## TheOneirologist

I did the task too!  I don't have a dream journal entry for it, so I'll just describe it here:

I was going in and out of lucidity; it was like a lucid dream inside of a normal dream, and every time I "woke up," I lost lucidity, but then I'd "fall asleep" and regain lucidity.  Anyway, during one of the lucid moments I was in my car, in the back seat.  I told myself that a plump, juicy strawberry was in my pocket.  I reached into my right pocket and pulled out---big surprise!---a plump, juicy strawberry.  This shocked me, because normally I suck at summoning things.  Anyway, I took a bite out of the bottom of the strawberry just moments before my lucidity faded again.

I will be accepting my prize now.  :Cheeky:

----------


## anderj101

I've thought about fruit several times in dreams, but am having difficulty with this one. I'm eating a big bowl of blueberries right now and each time I pick one up, I say "Ooh yummy, dream fruit!"  Hopefully it works!

----------


## Kona

hopefully i can do the advanced task WOOT MY FIRST TOTM YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anderj101

I was so close to the basic, but a truck driver screwed this one up for me.
Full DJ entry link: Light Switches / Dream Fruit (Basic ToTM Fail)

*Spoiler* for _Relevant part of dream_: 



When I turn around, the tunnel is gone but there is a strange looking bush next to the house. The branches and leaves are several shades of orange and red, almost resembling flames. There are several fruit on the bush that look like strawberries, but they are bright yellow in color. I remember the basic task of the month and reach for a fruit. As I reach, I hear a loud rumbling noise and wake up to the sound of a truck going down the road in front of my house with its Jake Brakes on. I can't help but to cuss out loud.



When I woke up, I kicked myself for missing this one. I was making music with fruit and meat.
Full DJ Entry link: Real-time Music Composition w/ Food

*Spoiler* for _Part of dream_: 



I am composing a musical piece in real-time on an interactive video drafting table by arranging various pieces of food on top of the table. The table is a large flat-screen TV with thin wooden slats arranged in an 8 by 16 matrix to hold the food in place. Pieces of fruit represent the vocal sections and different pieces of meat are the musical elements. Pork chops, hamburgers, and hot dogs make up the beat sequence and bacon is a bass line.

----------


## Mental

Here's a failed attempt for your amusement.

Black = Normal 
Blue = Lucid

I was in an orchard with nothing unusual at all going on other than the fact I was in an unfamiliar place.  I simply realized I was dreaming which is a first for me.  Every other LD for me has been triggered by noticing weirdness.  I tested my state by floating a foot or so off the ground successfully.  Next I struggled to fly up about 40 feet (my flying skills are rusty!).  Once up there I looked down and remembered that Patricia Garfield wrote of diving down for fun, so I aimed myself downward for a good swoop.  Right as I headed down, I changed my plan and decided on doing something I've never done.  I chose to "burn in" on purpose to see how my brain would deal with the experience.  ("Burning in" is a skydiving term that means to hit the ground at a high rate of speed.)  So I dropped down and at the last second slowed down as if by air brakes and landed ever so softly.  I laughed as I looked at blades of grass inches from my face.  Then I got up and looked around at the trees.  I remembered the TOTM and looked around for an apple tree.  I immediately found a shelf with tomatoes, covered with flies.

I lost my lucidity at this point, distracted I believe by the disgusting thought of eating a tomatoe covered with flies!  My dream scene then morphed into something completely different and the dream continued in a normal non-lucid fashion...

----------


## mrdeano

I accomplished this task the other day. And I sort of completed to advance task too.
I pretty much asked the first DC I saw to give me an apple for me to eat. I then proceeded to go and plant the seeds from the apple on the moon. The tree grew about halfway before I woke up.

I am not really interesting in gaining the username colour and that. So I'll not post my dream journal entry.

----------


## anderj101

WooHoo! I got the basic task last night! :yumdumdoodledum:

DJ section relevant to basic task of the month:
The bartender comes back and hands me a very unusual looking drink. It's a slightly green margarita that's in a large fish bowl shaped stem glass and it has some dry ice in it. There is heavy steam bubbling out of the drink that is rolling down the glass and across the bar. I take a sip and it tastes like a green Jolly Rancher. I blow into the steam and see that there is a strawberry on a stick in the middle of the drink. I smile and remember the basic task of the month, then grab the stick and eat the strawberry. It tastes like chocolate and has a very gritty consistency. Once I swallow it, I set the stick down and look around the bar.

LINK to full DJ entry

----------


## cytotoxicT

advanced task....kinda. 

i became lucid in this classroom while failing at this assignment. I busted out the window and started flying towards the sky. everything turned to stars pretty quickly and i went to go find the moon. after a small course adjustment i was headed to a crescent-shaped moon. however, when i got close, the moon turned out to be a 50 inch television set. it was just floating there. i decided to make do with my dream "moon". when i landed i had to balance because too much weight to one side of the TV would tip it over. there were already some fruits on it and i grabbed one of the seeds. i watched it start to sprout and i looked away to make it go quicker. some zelda-like music started playing. kind of like a montage while the plant was growing. when i looked back, it turned into this vine thing. the fruit off of it looked like a rotten apple with some hairy part on the side. i took a bite out of the most normal looking part and it tasted...well....like a soft apple. i was disappointed with my fruit so i grabbed one of the fruits that was already there. they looked like very large nectarines. those tasted very citrusy. i would say it was kind of like a lemon mixed with an orange. then i free-falled back down to earth. but unlike what mental was saying above, i didnt slow down. i impacted the ground with a lot of force but it didnt hurt. and when i stood up, i woke up.

ok. so i tried for a tree on the moon but it turned out to be a vine on a TV in space...haha not sure if that counts.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

I ALMOST accomplished the totm for the first time. I was in my sixth grade classroom and I grabbed a banana out of somebody's lunch box but something happened that got my attention and I lost my lucidity. I'm getting better!  :smiley:

----------


## riverboy

> I ALMOST accomplished the totm for the first time. I was in my sixth grade classroom and I grabbed a banana out of somebody's lunch box but something happened that got my attention and I lost my lucidity. I'm getting better!



For your 7th LD that's a pretty good effort  :smiley:  Around that point I kept waking up instantly upon lucidity!

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Did the basic last night. Here is the relevant part of the dream:

Suddenly I remember the TotM. I think, "dream fruit"! I stand up and start looking through the junk on the dresser. In the dim light I can see three or four old-looking nectarines. I pick one up and bite into it. It tastes just like an old nectarine. Longing for something exotic, I push aside some more of the stuff on the dresser and find some stranger fruits. They are the size and shape of a brazil nut in its shell, but with the color and texture of a starfruit. I pick one up and bite into it. The skin is waxy but edible and the pulp tastes like a cross between a mango and a lemon. What a brilliant taste, I think to myself.

----------


## ninja9578

You guys are having some awesome dream  :smiley:

----------


## CarlK

Ok, since I don't have an electronic dream journal, I'll write what I have here:
_
I was inside of my house walking to the basement.  As I came to the bottom of the stairs I saw some boxes piled up.  As I glanced at one of them, it contained large dark brown balls about the size of a fist.  I started to walk away but remembered that eating a dream fruit is the task of the month!  I imagined that the dark brown balls were chocolate covered apples, grabbed one and took a bite.  It tasted too sour for an apple and I would have rather had normal chocolate instead of dark.  ..._

=D

----------


## saltyseedog

> Create a dream fruit tree on the dark side of the moon



I was flying above the surface of the dark side of the moon. I saw a tree that had green fruit growing on it. I landed and found out they were apples. I picked one and bit into it. On the inside it was red and had the texture of an apple, but it tasted like water melon and was juicy.

This was a month ago in febuary though :/

----------


## saltyseedog

Another time I also found another fruit tree on the light side of the moon while walking around in the forest. It had watermelons hanging off vines on the tree. I picked one and summoned a sword and cut it in half. The inside was blue. I made it levitate and cut it in several slices. when I bit into it, it tasted like blue rasberry candy, with all the delicous juicy water melon texture.

----------


## Kilpikonna

I decided to start with the basic task:
I usually start with noticing that I can move without using muscles. I leave the dreambed in my dreambody and decide to go to the kitchen, where there usually is some fruit to be found. I do not have vision, but know my way "in the dark". I try to see, what fruits are there, but can't make it out, so I just go and feel for them. There is a banana, I peel it and it does taste sour sweet, like just fresh from the shop.
I decide to next go outside and look for some fruit tree. Outside, I still do not have vision, so I just go forward with my hands stretched out expecting to to meet a tree. After few steps I feel the bark and also find some berries. They are about cherry size and feel somehow triangular, meaty. I think, they feel just like typical poisonous berries, let's see how they taste  ::D:  The berry does taste very fruity sweet and I gain full vision from having eaten the berry. So I start plucking more berries, while looking around. Some berries do look like grapes, when I reach out to pluck on of those, I notice myself relocated in my dream bed.
(I went for another journey, without fruits involved)

----------


## Erii

Red=dream, purple=task, black=non dream
Ok I broke my dryspell last night with 4 chained LDs  ::D: DD finally! and I completed the advanced task.
I am somewhere, I think this is my 2nd LD of the night, not sure how became lucid, but I was like LUCID TASK. 
I was in like a forest and it was daylight, there was a clearing in front of me so I shut my eyes quickly and said I will see the moon when I open them.
Then I started moving the clouds and changing the weather, some how it became night, I saw a very bright full moon. I started flying towards it very fast then I started seeing a ton of different moons all around the sky. There was purple ones, small ones, big ones, and there was moons with the mini moon phases surrounding them. But I honed in on the actual moon and it was glowing. I was flying at jet speeds and tried to land on it but I went to fast and went past it so then I went back on it (to the dark side) It didn't really look like a moon, it was blue gray ish, but it was black everywhere else, and any time I stepped on it, it would glow golden. But when I landed on it, I was viewing myself, but it wasn't what I looked like, it was an animated character. I then got on my knees and started digging on the ground and said "I will have seeds in my pocket when I reach in" they looked like little BB gun pellets, like this  there was green, yellow and red. A lot of red, some green, and little yellow, there was about 15 or so but they were shaped less circular and smaller. So I dug a hole and put all of them under there. Then a small boy walked up and told me he needed to plant a tree and I walked around the moon and went back saying "the seeds will be planted" and they were very small bush like trees, with little bits of random fruits on them. I continued the dream, DEILD chained, went back to the moon and they were still the same, but they made like a forest. So yeah,  ::D:  complete!

----------


## saltyseedog

Last night I was alone in the forest on the pandora world I often visit. I found a tree that had these fruit on them that were about um the size of a huge mango? They had verticle green and blue stripes. When I picked it it was very soft like a fig. I bit into it and it tasted just like a delicous sweet fig, but it was blue on the inside. Then I threw it away and I explored the forest somemore and found a huge 200 foot water fall.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done, everyone should be caught up shortly

----------


## RedBullman4

This is my first lucid dream in over three days.




> ...The moon!
> But the question was, how was I going to get there? I looked around the parking lot and spotted a beautiful silver car. It was the DeLorean from Back to the Future II. I went over and got in, the door opened as I approached. Now I new what I was going to do. I flipped a few switches and was off, flying into the sky. 
> As I approached the moon, I saw the American flag stuck on the pot marked surface. I soared around to the darkest side, where I saw below me a dense forest of dead looking black trees. I landed in a small clearing and got out of the DeLorean, then walked to the edge of the trees. 
> Nothing moved, nothing made a sound. Then I saw it. A large tree covered in beautiful fruit the likes of which I had never seen. I rushed to the tree and grabbed one of the fruits, but a faint beeping noise was starting inside my head. I quickly shoved the amzing green fruit into my mouth and swallowed, before being awoken by my alarm clock.

----------


## sinemac

Ummm, this was a real fruit, and was not intended to be for fulfilling this task, but I did use it to fulfill a personally held curiosity. Here is the log:


4:24a.m.
In the ******'s Orchard. I asked if I could have an orange from their orchard. They said yes. I said "hang on a minute, you don't grow oranges, do you?" (I don't remember their crop but this was proof enough). He said "no we don't". I used this as a logical reality check, and then went to pick an orange. First though, I noticed that my feet were cold (I sleep without sheets for psychological reasons). I felt like I might be losing touch and wake up, so I remembered that in their orchard at this early hour I would be wearing boots (we would be coming back from an early morning shoot). I visualised the texture, the colour of my socks that I wear with boots (both nylon and wool layers) and wrapped my feet in them in my mind. I made that my socks were damp from the fact they hadn't trimmed the grass, which satisfied my mind's checks on whether I could continue in the dream and as such, continued. I took an apple (more proof that this was a dream, it was an orange orchard above) and took a bite. Sundowner I think, probably because I remembered today that they are going to be more pricey as winter hits. I hear a dog, probably Fin, their heeler, barking, and that is the last thing I remember before losing the dream and awaking. It is odd. I only "slept" for thirty minutes, but I felt refreshed, like I slept a full night. This energy is leaving quickly though, I already am feeling weary again. Back to sleep, may see if I can squeeze a DILD into the next few hours before I must awake properly.

Relevant sections in Dark Orange, does this count?

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks!

----------

